# P. hangianum hybrids in Germany



## lienluu (Aug 19, 2006)

Someone on another forum referenced these ebay auctions of P. hangianum hybrids offered in Germany. They are incredible! Too bad we can't get them here in the US!

Paphiopedilum vietnamense x hangianum 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Paphiopedilum...ryZ28734QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






Paphiopedilum micranthum x hangianum
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Paphiopedilum...ryZ28734QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Paphiopedilum malipoense x hangianum
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Paphiopedilum...ryZ28734QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Paphiopedilum armeniacum x hangianum
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Paphiopedilum...ryZ28734QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Paphiopedilum delenatii x hangianum
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Paphiopedilum...ryZ28734QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Paphiopedilum hangianum x Greyi
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Paphiopedilum...ryZ28734QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 19, 2006)

C'mon, FWS, let's get this van started. i'm more of a species fan, but even i'd have to grow some of those....


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2006)

The micranthum x hangianum is sawweettt! That's one toilet bowl (parvy crosses remind me of toilet bowls oke I must keep my eye out for in the future.



likespaphs said:


> C'mon, FWS, let's get this van started.



What's "FWS"?


----------



## Heather (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh my god. Zach is going to FLIP OUT! :rollhappy:
Really, he may just go over the edge. Someone watch out for him today. I'm concerned!

That x delenatii and the color on the x vietnamense are unbelievable! 


Marco, FWS = Fish and Wildlife


----------



## lienluu (Aug 19, 2006)

Marco said:


> toilet bowls


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2006)

Ok now thats a toilet bowl! At least that one has a lid. lol oke:


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 19, 2006)

http://www.clarkmade.com/imagesshow/yelloworchid.jpg


----------



## Jmoney (Aug 19, 2006)

must be nice to not have your country enforce CITES. sometimes I think the US must be a laughingstock among other nations (for these reasons, I'm sure it is for others, lol). Just like the tuna stocks, where the US cracks down hard on its commercial and recreational anglers, while the EU keeps everything they catch in flagrant violation of the so-called "rules". I guess PETA and other environmental nut organizations aren't nearly as strong overseas, huh.


----------



## Sangii (Aug 19, 2006)

As mentioned in the text, these pictures are nice but like so many Ebay auctions, they are just "examples" of some blooms from this type of cross and do not represent the actual plant offered. Only the plant picture is the plant that you really get, but there certainly is a slim chance that the blooms will turn out as good as the pictures.... the blooms pictures are obviously from very selected plants, most probably awarded ones as well, but the text does not refer to any selected parentage.....

personnally for such crosses, I would not bid on such plants not knowing more about the parents....

still it is nice that such plants are offered for sale....

edit : the malipoense x hangianum picture is awesome !


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 19, 2006)

I agree, our FWS and CITES is pretty screwed up right now. I didn't really take in the whole picture until getting into other hobbies that also involve CITES like fish and reefkeeping. I must say, they are very lenient on everything but orchids....orchids they treat like the last white rhino. If they would just allow flasks, seed, and pods/pollen everyone could be happy and the plants could actually have a chance in the wild instead of driving demand up more from lower availability. I'm on the verge of a very long winded CITES rant, so I better stop now...

Jon
________
Shorland armoured car


----------



## Gideon (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow, there are some lovely crosses, I really like the X dellanatii, I have a baby hangianum x philippinense, and can't wait for it to bloom


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry I'm so late to this thread... I just got back from the hospital. They found me passed out beside my laptop. They said I was covered in dried tears.

I WANT THEM ALL!!!!    

I also like not having to pay fines.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 19, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Sorry I'm so late to this thread... I just got back from the hospital. They found me passed out beside my laptop. They said I was covered in dried tears.(


:rollhappy:


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 19, 2006)

Lien,

Great presentation and photos!

thanks


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> must be nice to not have your country enforce CITES. sometimes I think the US must be a laughingstock among other nations (for these reasons, I'm sure it is for others, lol). Just like the tuna stocks, where the US cracks down hard on its commercial and recreational anglers, while the EU keeps everything they catch in flagrant violation of the so-called "rules". I guess PETA and other environmental nut organizations aren't nearly as strong overseas, huh.


I'm no fan of CITES. But I doubt that PETA and "other environmental nut organizations" have much influence there.

I never said how much I like all those flowers -- they are gorgeous, and I am jealous.


----------



## Sangii (Aug 21, 2006)

well the bid ended yesterday and nobody placed any bid on the malipoense x hangianum at 24,90 €. I asked the vendor if he had pictures of the parents and he sent me 1 pict of the hangianum supposedly used for this cross, but he did not know anything about the malipoense used....


----------



## Sangii (Aug 24, 2006)

this guy just added a couple of hangianum x multiflorals crosses ( hangianum x rotsch, hangianum x Lady Isabel) ? I have a very hard time imagining what those crosses flowers might end up looking like.... anybody ever heard of those ?

.
http://search.ebay.fr/_W0QQsassZ886orchidsQQhtZ-1


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 24, 2006)

I have seen flask of Paph hangianum x Paph rothschildianum 4 years ago at a Vancouver Orchid Show for $100 canadian. I didn't purchase it as I didn't know what hangianum was.

Paphman910


----------



## Jmoney (Aug 24, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm no fan of CITES. But I doubt that PETA and "other environmental nut organizations" have much influence there.
> 
> I never said how much I like all those flowers -- they are gorgeous, and I am jealous.



to clarify, my environmental nuts are affecting the unbelievably retarded fishing regulations, not so much CITES (as far as I'm aware). but then again, CITES was designed to protect things like elephants and rhinos. who is at the forefront of that movement? (which I have to say I actually agree with)


----------



## Roth (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice pictures, but the plants offered are not from the given parents. The seller harvested pictures all around internet. hangianum x rothschildianum, the hangianum is famous, and bloomed for the first time in october last year. The rothschildianum in april this year. Never before.
Taiwanese sometimes have crosses with low quality parents for pot plant.

The real rothschildianum owner :

http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5108&highlight=rothschildianum+2135

The auction :

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Orchidee-Paph...ryZ28734QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2006)

Ah, eBay sellers are at it again!


----------



## Sangii (Aug 25, 2006)

Sanderianum said:


> Nice pictures, but the plants offered are not from the given parents. The seller harvested pictures all around internet.




yep that's exactly what I said earlier in this thread .... my question was not about the specific plants or pictures in the bid but about this cross generally speaking....


----------

